# Searching Schools



## broncoschefr (Jan 27, 2008)

My biggest question is when comparing schools, does the name matter. I'm debating between Art Institute of Indianapolis and Chef's Academy at Indiana business School. It's a 15,000 dollar difference. I don't mind paying the difference if it's worth it. My question is will it pay off in the end for me. Please help with this any information will help.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

In my personal opinion, go for the cheaper one. The 40k schools charge you so they can cover their extensive marketing campaigns, I have yet to really see a distinguishable difference in quality of education.


----------



## broncoschefr (Jan 27, 2008)

That said does the job market for chefs cater more to those with an expensive degree?


----------



## longislandtommy (Aug 16, 2007)

yea go for the cheaper one, as long as you have the peice of paper that is all that matters. When your out in the field its more your experience that matters than ware you got your degree.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

From what I have seen, not really. An AAS from a small school is just as credible as an AAS from a big school. Experience, networking, and attitude are your three biggest assets for landing a good job.

Keep in mind I am a fresh culinary grad that went back to school for a BA in management, working/learning part-time in a small hotel.


----------

